

How does Apple get this domain without trouble? ipad.com - geuis
http://ipad.com/

======
Semiapies
Do they really _need_ it? If I search for "ipad" in Google or Bing,
information about the iPad comes up, not this site.

I think we're past buying every single domain name that might be relevant.

~~~
ugh
I don’t think they need it.

They don’t have iphone.de (German domain). Heck, Google doesn’t have gmail.de.
Nobody cares (Google did, but lost that lawsuit).

------
nedwin
I'm sure if they really wanted it Apple could make a massive donation to
cancer research in return for the domain. That would be a win/win.

That said I don't think it's really all that important. That's the beauty of
brand names like Apple or Google - you can have /groups and /mail instead of
needing to own all of these domains.

------
JacobAldridge
They cure cancer. Fair swap I'd imagine.

------
spicyj
They don't. See <http://www.appletv.com/>.

------
derobert
The $23 billion in short-term assets on their balance sheet—or rather, a small
portion—could help, if they really care.

------
dnsworks
They're just going to go through the ICANN arbitration process and take it.
They've done it to countless domains in the past.

~~~
jpalmer
I don't think so. One of the things you have to prove in a UDRP is that the
domain had been registered in bad faith. Since it was registered in 1997, I
don't think Apple would have much luck here.

